

Lkml.wtf (Seriously Linus WTF, aka Why Sarah Sharp Rules) - soulshake
https://lkml.wtf/

======
zxcvcxz
Sounds like they're just trying to push a political agenda with this.

>I personally don't care if emails are peppered with a little cussing. You can
see I've included some words like "fuck" in my emails too. However, I object
to how the cursing is _directed_.

Oh come on, stop being so pedantic.

>I do, however, object when the verbal abuse shifts from being directed at
code to being directed at _people_. For example, Linus chose to curse at Mauro
[2] and Rafael [3], rather than their code:

No one is bothering her so she has to look to the bottom of the barrel to have
an excuse to push her agenda.

Then she takes a whole bunch of comments out of context, most of which _aren
't_ personal attacks, but attacks on code, which she said was okay just a few
sentences earlier:

>"How long have you been a maintainer? And you _still_ haven't learnt the
first rule of kernel maintenance?"

>"Shut up, Mauro. And I don't _ever_ want to hear that kind of obvious garbage
and idiocy from a kernel maintainer again. Seriously."

>"The fact that you then try to make _excuses_ for breaking user space, and
blaming some external program that _used_ to work, is just shameful. It's not
how we work."

>"Fix your f _cking "compliance tool", because it is obviously broken. And fix
your approach to kernel programming."

>"Seriously. Why do I even have to mention this? Why do I have to explain this
to somebody pretty much _every* f _cking merge window? "

>"And btw, the _reason* for that rule becoming such a hard rule was pretty
much exactly suspend/resume and ACPI. Exactly because we used to have those
infinite "let's fix one thing and break another" dances. So you should be well
acquainted with the rule, and I'm surprised to hear that kind of utter garbage
from you in particular."

Kernel isn't a place for feelings.

~~~
soulshake
> "kernel isn't a place for feelings"

wow, you seem to feel pretty strongly about that thread

